# Router Configuration - 192.168.1.1 Not Working



## MrChrome45 (Jun 9, 2007)

I am running a Netgear WGR614V5. I can connect fine to the internet and everything using the tourer but I cannot connect to the router configuration page. I did have a password setup on it, but I was connecting to it earlier today fine. For some reason the reset button does not seem to be working. When I ping 192.168.1.1 none of the packets are received. When I put in ipconfig /all this is what comes up. 
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.mi.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.mi.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : CNet PRO200 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapte
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-A1-31-A0-97
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.41.138.90
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 68.41.136.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.77.13
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.77.130
68.87.72.130


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

That IP address is really strange for being behind a router - looks like something your ISP provided, as if the computer was plugged into the cable modem directly. First thing I'd suggest is make sure the cable modem is plugged into the router's WAN port, not one of the LAN ports.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes, that looks like a direct connection to the modem.


----------



## MrChrome45 (Jun 9, 2007)

It's all connected properly.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Do a hard reset of the router and then another ipconfig


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

MrChrome45 said:


> It's all connected properly.


Well, I have to disagree. It appears you have the modem connected to one of the LAN ports of the router, not the WAN port. If it's really connected to the WAN port, then a factory reset of the router is in order.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Well, I have to disagree. It appears you have the modem connected to one of the LAN ports of the router, not the WAN port.


Agreed... either that, or there's something SERIOUSLY wrong with the router.


----------

